# NORTH WALES HORSE WATCH



## northwaleshorsewatch (8 April 2012)

Anyone who would like to join the group can add themselves to the facebook group where there are continuous updates across the northern counties.

https://www.facebook.com/#!/groups/northwaleshorsewatch/

Horsewatch North Wales

A new alert system will be coming into force in May.This is called OWL (online watch Link)
When a member signs upto this they will need to fill in an owl form and their contact details will be stored.Any horsewatch crime will then be sent out as an alert to all owl/horsewatch members.

Anyone who would like information on the owl scheme and a form can e mail me with their county of residence and a request.


www.northwaleshorsewatch@yahoo.co.uk 

Leaflets with helpful advice and information have been printed and are currently in circulation. can e mail a copy if anyone would like one.

Horse watch also have a horse/equipment record form i can also e mail these to members.When filled out it is to be kept with the horse`s passport,so if a crime occurs all relevant information will be at hand for police,horsewatch and insurance.

County co-ordinators are in place in Anglesey,Gwynedd,Flintshire,Denbighshire,Wrexham and Conwy.They are on hand to help.

North Wales Horse Watch also has a link on the North Wales Police website


http://www.north-wales.police.uk/advice ... watch.aspx


----------



## Tinseltoes (9 April 2012)

What about SOUTH WALES????


----------



## mountainview22 (9 April 2012)

Tinseltoes, there is a southwales horsewatch, look on Facebook. 

Not sure if it's used anymore, fancy a partnership and making an active hwsw? Lol


----------



## northwaleshorsewatch (9 April 2012)

this is the group for south wales on facebook 

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Horsewatch-South-Wales/336723963018183


----------



## northwaleshorsewatch (24 May 2012)

new alert system for north wales horsewatch members is called on line watch link
this can be filled in on line



http://www.owl.co.uk/northwales/

your details will be stored and messages will be sent out when a crime relating to horsewatch occurs


----------

